# Woody Obituary



## HighCotton (Jan 26, 2009)

The following is an online obituary found at AccessNorthGA.com.  I never met or knew Woody but he meant a lot to everyone on this site.
----------------------------------------------

Woodrow Wilson Coffee, Jr., , 66
Passed Away: 01/25/2009Woodrow Wilson “Woody” Coffee, Jr., age 66, of Alto, Georgia, died Saturday, January 24, 2009 following a sudden illness.

Mr. Coffee was born on August 22, 1942 in Habersham County, Georgia to the late Woodrow Wilson, Sr. and Pearl Mozill Yarber Coffee. In addition to his parents, he was preceded in death by a son, William Shannon Coffee. Mr. Coffee was a member of the Mt. View Baptist Church. He was the founder of the Chattahoochee Bass Club and was a member of the Walkinshaw Hunting Club, Richmond, Georgia. Mr. Coffee was the founder of Woody’s Taxidermy and Woody’s Taxidermy Campfire Talk at www.forum.gon.com.

Survivors include: his wife: Rose Baker Coffee, Alto, GA; his daughter and son-in-law: Danette Heffin and Wesley Cox, Canton, GA; his son and daughter-in-law: Sonny and Tanya Coffee, Baldwin, GA; his son: Bobby Coffee, Baldwin, GA; his step-sons and daughters-in-law: Ken and Sherri Cook, Cornelia, GA: Kim and Lana Cook, Dahlonega, GA; 11 grandchildren; 5 great-grandchildren.

Funeral services will be held at 2:30 p.m. on Tuesday, January 27, 2009 from the Whitfield Funeral Home, South Chapel, Baldwin, with Rev. Keith Allison and Pastor Mike Franklin officiating. Interment will follow in Mt. View Baptist Church Cemetery.

The family will receive friends at the South Chapel from 2 until 4 and 7 until 9 p.m. on Monday.

In lieu of flowers, the family request that memorials be made to Rose Coffee, c/o Community Bank and Trust, P.O. Box 1900, Cornelia, GA 30531.

Those wishing to express condolences to the family may do so by visiting www.whitfieldfuneralhomes.com

Arrangements are in the care of Whitfield Funeral Home, South Chapel, Baldwin, Georgia.


----------

